# Differences in pompano dolphin and "common" dolphin



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Meant to post this a while back but couldn't find the pics

Its been asked a lot on here in the past what the differences are between a pompano dolphin and a "common" dolphin and took these pics to give a clear comparison. During a trip in June of '08 we were on a great weedline and had great action with dolphin up to 30lbs or so and after catching a bunch on rod we started to spear 'em. While in the water I had a group of schoolies come up to me and could easily pick out at least 3 pompano dolphin in the mix so I shot one. In the top pick you can clearly see some major differences in thebody depth, coloration and the "small face" look on the pompano dolphin (top). In the bottom pic, the dolphin is still alive and showing the typical colors of a pompano dolphin. 

Thought it would be nice to share


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

That's very cool. I didn't even know there was such a thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Very cool post, popper... great info... I love this forum...:clap


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

That day was awesome. I forgot about the pompano dolphin. I needed of that pic. Thanks


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great illustration.....it my understanding that Pompano Dolphin don't grow to much more than 3 lbs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Magic, the biggest one I ever saw was in a mix of chickens someone brought up to the cleaning table one day. They had 3 of them along with about 50 "normal" mahi. The biggest was about 4lbs and if it wasn't that big I don't know if I would have even noticed it.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

The ones we got bk in march of this year-- http://dolphintagging.homestead.com/Mar09Nwsltr.pdf



they encourage reporting them but that's up to whomever



here's their comparison chart too --http://dolphintagging.homestead.com/TipsLinks.html 

the first ones were tricky to i d but thrown against regulars it's sorta easy to see the diff now


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the link for pompano dolphin at the Florida Museum of Natural History if anyone wants to read more on this species.



http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/descript/pompanodolphin/pompanodolphin.html


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Man Chris you sure are awesome!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do my best Chris, stop by the shop if you'd like a picture with me


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy crap....thanks again for showing us the difference in pompano dolphin and regular dolphin....that was super awesome of you to do! What a guy!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the Post Chris I could not tell you How many People look at Me Like I'm Stupid when I say something about Pompano Dolphin!!! They Just Don't Believe Me!! :clap


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Does a chicken dauphin look more like a pompano dauphin or common? How close to shore will the pompano get? do chicken, pompano and common all taste the same?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i believe they will get as close as normal mahi if they travel with them, ive caught chickens and even a decent 12lber off the pier b4 but never seen a pompano dolphin b4 thats pretty cool


----------

